# Ways to flavour plain yogurt??



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

Hello,
I bought a big tub of organic plain yogurt and was looking for ways to add some variety and tastiness to it.
Any ideas would be appreciated!

Samantha


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

My fav is granola, sliced fruit and plain yoghurt. We even found some bc peaches last time we did groceries--lucky you to be in BC with all the fresh fruit!!


----------



## Beck (Sep 5, 2002)

honey, vanilla and cinnamon or mashed berries

I cut out dairy a few years ago and dearly miss yogurt.


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

we like just about any type of jam/preserves in it. We also really like applesauce and cinnamon, as well as the ideas listed above


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

All of the additions sound great, I can't wait to try them.

One question though, does vanilla mean adding vanilla extract? or some other kind of vanilla flavouring?

Samantha


----------



## Elismama (Jan 2, 2002)

I would use vanilla extract.

I flavor plain yogurt with maple syrup if I want it sweet. And sprinkle it with toasted wheat germ and ground flax seeds.

You can also make it savory- raita, tzatziki, yogurt cheese- there was a long thread on this awhile back, lets see if I can find it:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...yogurt+recipes

-jeanie


----------



## Kylix (May 3, 2002)

Beck, try soy yogurt!!!

Silk makes some and they should have some at your local HFS.

Kylix


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Maple syrup! I love it!

Here is a great breakfast: Sweeten yogurt with maple syrup. Mix in rolled oats, rolled wheat, wheat germ, dried fruit, wheat germ etc. Leave on the counter while you take a shower. By the time you're dried off and dressed, the yogurt has softened the grains and it is the perfect consistency. I have not done this for a long time. Will have to do it soon as my mouth is watering!


----------



## z-girl (Nov 28, 2001)

yum- fruit, nuts, almond butter, dried fruit, granola! i got used to it without sweetener.


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

My dd loves frozen friut in her yogurt - especially blueberries. You can get organic blueberries, raspberries, mangos at health food stores or Trader Joes. Its good with wheatgerm on it too!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Plain yogurt with maple syrup and vanilla added is a staple in this house.

We also use it for cooking (Indian recipes, mostly).


----------

